# LL First Time Vertical Jigging for White Bass



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Glad Matt aka Mattsfishin invited me to go. Had a great time. Though he said it was slow, I thought it was fine. Learned much from Matt. He's got great stories too! Met Loy and Lee, bought some slabs from him. Met other great anglers too. Everyone was having fun. Shooting the breeze and catching fish. The day started out slow, but picked up when we went to the lump. Action was decently good, but not as fast as Matt said it can be. First time vertical jigging for white bass, and will not be my last. We caught over 50 legal ones, but kept 29. Thanks Matt for showing me the ropes. Love your stories! :-D

I brought two cameras this time. One I normally bring, and another waterproof Canon Powershot D20. The image quality is way better. You'll clearly see it.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Enjoyed the trip Hopn. We will have to go again and thanks for the info on making videos.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh good lord "Celebrity Status" lol

Great videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great fishing guys, it looks like you were in good company at the Lump, the Georges and Ge$ome are great folks.
MTW Matt, ole Hopn needed to experience some vertical jigging after his LnD adventuers.
Good to meet you Hopn, and keep those terrific videos coming.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Good video.
Hopn, it is customary in Texas to to graciously thank your host for inviting you on such an enjoyable trip. Which you did. But let me remind you that you are not obligated to believe a word of any of the stories you hear coming out of Matt, Loy or Git$um's mouth. There might be some "enhancement" involved. LOL 
Glad to hear that you had a good trip. Is there a new boat in the Hopn family future?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Looking forward to it Matt. Thanks Boomhauer75. Great to finally have met you SS. There was a boat there that didn't do so well until Matt reached out to them and shared some of his slabs bought from you earlier. They started catching some WB. Matt and I were doing well with the chartreuse one. Thanks Whitebassfisher for making them! The Georges were funny. Great stories and two lively guys. They made finish at the Lump fun. Especially the yellows! I've never seen such small yellows being foul hooked like that. :-D Sorry in advance to Ge$um for incorrectly spelling it Getsum in the video.



Sunbeam said:


> Good video.
> Hopn, it is customary in Texas to to graciously thank your host for inviting you on such an enjoyable trip. Which you did. But let me remind you that you are not obligated to believe a word of any of the stories you hear coming out of Matt, Loy or Git$ums mouth. There might be some "enhancement" involved. LOL
> Glad to hear that you had a good trip. Is there a new boat in the Hopn family future?


LOL! Thanks Sunbeam. His growing up stories, adventures, and mishaps were the ones that kept me laughing. Rest assured, I'm a sponge when I was with Matt and everyone. Thankful for any information and techniques I can learn. 

I thought about getting a boat but optioned to get a ski instead. But not just any ski, the biggest ski you can buy Yamaha FXHO. Spent a couple of more thousands rigging it up for fishing. It's ready. But why take it out when Matt's got a boat? :-D But I'm itching to do so. Might even upgrade the fish finder to Elite 7 HDI. Haven't decided. I also bought a Hobie Sports Kayak too! May put the Elite 5 DSI on that and go with the 7. Decisions decisions . :-(

Would love to go fishing with you too Sunbeam!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Git$um , I thought I would throw this one out there. This is the way his post reads.
Sunbeam I did tell Hopn about a larger than normal white I caught but I backed it up with a picture. LOL !!!! 

Matt


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Git$um , I thought I would throw this one out there. This is the way his post reads.
> Sunbeam I did tell Hopn about a larger than normal white I caught but I backed it up with a picture. LOL !!!!
> 
> Matt


Seriously, at first I thought it was a legal hybrid, until a closer examination said it was a white. What a hog. :-D


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Matt, did you tell Hopn the story about the "special sauce" or are you gonna wait for a "need"?! Hopn, I do believe that you are now officially part of "our family". Do not believe anything that Matt, Duke, Loy or especially Sunbeam say about me. It's simply not true! :headknock "Enhancing" the stories is being mild, "total fabrication" would be a truer statement.

Great video and please keep them coming.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hopn, you are a natural at putting the videos together. Thanks!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't heard the "special sauce" story yet. Or at least a story referenced as such. Maybe on the next trip. I'll be sure to ask for it or have him associate his previous story as such. :-D Thanks Reel Time, you have a great "family".  Glad to be welcomed. Enhanced or fabricated, still funny nevertheless. Enjoyed hearing them, and enjoy making videos. Besides personal memory sake:

1) Great way to capture what makes Texas fishing great
2) Sharing great tips to new and young anglers
3) Introduce people to locations Google and sometimes Youtube just doesn't do a good job.
4) Meet and fish with some great people
5) Recognize and honor those who are good at what they do, and contributors to our fine fishing community.

I do plan to keep them coming. For sure if I'm on a boat, two camera setup will be the norm!

Thanks Whitebassfisher. Your slabs gave Matt and I the edge against the picky fishes yesterday. I've got three sets of each, may need to stock up!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

So Hopn, are you coming to the FF now that you are armed with stories and total fabrications? Bring your gear and take some good videos and pictures of us fine 2coolers!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great vid and catching guys!!!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Gofish2day. Had a blast doing so.



shadslinger said:


> So Hopn, are you coming to the FF now that you are armed with stories and total fabrications? Bring your gear and take some good videos and pictures of us fine 2coolers!


I will definitely be there. I'll have my mini camera with me, the one filming first person point of view. I'll bring my big camera to take pictures too.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Reeltime, I did not tell Hopn about the special sauce. I did have some with me. Using those Whitebassfisher slabs you may have a need for some special sauce. LOL !!!! You know I will always remember Ernie but I will aways remember the day I came by with the sauce.

Matt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Reeltime, I did not tell Hopn about the special sauce. I did have some with me. Using those Whitebassfisher slabs you may have a need for some special sauce. LOL !!!! You know I will always remember Ernie but I will aways remember the day I came by with the sauce.
> 
> Matt


Please tell me the joke about the special sauce now, and remember I am very slow mentally lately! You have my curiosity up.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Please tell me the joke about the special sauce now, and remember I am very slow mentally lately! You have my curiosity up.


Uh......... I don't know...........Matt? What do you think? Should we tell it at the FF? Or shall we keep it between those who have seen it in use. I'm torn.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great video Hopn! Looks like good times with good folks. Those doubles look like a blast to pull up! It will be fun meeting everyone at the fry. See y'all there!

EDIT: Are those slabs going to be available at the fry to purchase? I'd love to add a few to my arsenal.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Reeltime if we tell it it would have to at the fish fry or Mont might kick it to the jungle and send me to band camp. Or we could keep it between the ones that have seen as you suggest. LOL !!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

that not fair.. You guys are fishing and I am stuck with kids soccer tournament.. see you guys next weekend so I can hear some of em "enhanced" stories too.. lol..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Reeltime if we tell it it would have to at the fish fry or Mont might kick it to the jungle and send me to band camp. Or we could keep it between the ones that have seen as you suggest. LOL !!!!!!!
> 
> Matt


I agree. I was assigned the harmonica at band camp. I don't wanna go back! LOL!


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Sure did look like a lot of pot lickers were around! Lol


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great video !!! The black bass shut down on me after the rain muddied up Kickapoo.It's time for me to get the slab pole.Was this video shot on the south end ?


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

It was great to see all of you guys on the water. I had a fantastic 3 day trip and I caught my first sunburn in years. I look forward to seeing everyone at the fish fry.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Whsalum. I didn't think it was potlicking duhunter. lol Great to see you on the water Git$sum. 3 day trip... hmmm I may need to put in some vacation time! :-D


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

great video Hopn, always enjoy, look forward to meeting you sometime, again welcome to the 2 cool family.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Reeltime, I did not tell Hopn about the special sauce. I did have some with me. Using those Whitebassfisher slabs you may have a need for some special sauce. LOL !!!! You know I will always remember Ernie but I will aways remember the day I came by with the sauce.
> 
> Matt


That was the last time I saw Ernie. We (Matt & I) got an emergency phone call from Reel Time's boat up on the river. I will never forget the look on everybody's face when Matt told them about his "Secret Sauce" That was for sure one of those priceless moments.:cheers:


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome video and report hopn. What lb test line did you guys use while jigging?


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Matt, did you tell Hopn the story about the "special sauce" or are you gonna wait for a "need"?! Hopn, I do believe that you are now officially part of "our family". Do not believe anything that Matt, Duke, Loy or especially Sunbeam say about me. It's simply not true! :headknock "Enhancing" the stories is being mild, "total fabrication" would be a truer statement.
> 
> Great video and please keep them coming.


Please do tell, now you got my curiosity too. LoL!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks RAYSOR and FishNJeremy. I'm ready to hear the secret sauce story too. :-D


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great vid hopn! It was good to meet you. And that was homemade venison jerky, not beef. Hope you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the jerky. That was about the best home made jerky I have ever had.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Venison Jerky, mmmmmmmmmmm. Where you guys been orangess30?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks OrangeS30. Those have to be the best jerky I've ever eaten. And I've eaten my share of jerky. I was internally a little happy when Matt handed me his bag and said do I want some. But at the last minute, he clarified that I can have one! Not the bag! LOL! It was that good!


----------

